# finally 55g complete/ with video



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

So heres the video guys tell me what you think






Thanks to everyone on here who helped to make it happen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee my fav is the mandy!  Looks great!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

awesome rock layout.


----------



## TriggerMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

Watched the video loos awsome, didnt know the koran angel can fit into a 55


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

TriggerMAN said:


> Watched the video loos awsome, didnt know the koran angel can fit into a 55


Nice video, the angel and possibly the eel will have to be moved to a larger tank in the future.

Love to see some FTS


----------

